# Locking nuts on fixed bridge



## JohnnyGuitar (Aug 7, 2011)

Is it possible to install locking nuts on a guitar without a floating bridge (fixed bridge)? If so, is it easy? Thanks.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 7, 2011)

It won't function properly unless the fixed bridge has a fine tuner assembly similar to that of locking trems.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 7, 2011)

I would use locking tuners instead because they look cooler and are easier to install.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 7, 2011)

If you have a Tune-o-matic and stop bar configuration then yes, it will be easy if you're also willing to swap the stop var for a fine tuning one (for instance the one by Schaller)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 7, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I would use locking tuners instead because they look cooler and are easier to install.



Locking tuners don't do dick for tuning stability so I have no idea what you're getting at Stealth.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 7, 2011)

Max knows where it's at.


----------



## fwd0120 (Aug 7, 2011)

@max.

This is a noobish question and NOT intended to be an argument, i just know nothing about locking tuners but....

If they don't do anything for tuning stability, what is they're function, exactly?


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 7, 2011)

They allow for quicker string changes.


----------



## Swyse (Aug 7, 2011)

They look cleaner on top too with less winds and all. Its a real time saver for string ups i find on my planet waves ones. On my GFS ones i wrap it around like a standard tuner so the locking part doesnt just cut my string.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 7, 2011)

I find less wraps = more Stability but you're right its nothing you cant do normally.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 7, 2011)

Actually... The reason you would use locking tuners on a fixed bridge guitar is:

- Strings go out of tune when they stretch, not because you're pulling on the string and slightly turning the tuning peg (I dare you to even try accomplishing such a thing - you won't).
- Most stretching happens behind the nut, where the string is wrapped around the tuning peg. When it's wrapped a few times, it takes much much longer to stretch, because there is a lot of tension coiling it around another piece of metal. This causes 95% of tuning instability.
- Locking tuners don't require you to wrap the string around the peg even one full time, since they lock the string in place. You only have to turn it enough to get the string in tune. Less/no wrapping = less stretching behind the nut = less tuning trouble.


----------



## eurolove (Aug 7, 2011)

the 1st reason you dont have locking nuts on standard fixed bridge guitars is because the pressure of tightening the nut causes the strings to go out of tune and without fine tuners you cant correct this. edit: someone has already said this.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 7, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> This causes 95% of tuning instability.



All of my experience as a professional guitar tech disagrees with this statement. While that can and does lead to some tuning instability the biggest culprit to tuning issues on fixed bridge guitars is improperly/insufficiently cut nuts, and by quite the margin.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 7, 2011)

eurolove said:


> the 1st reason you dont have locking nuts on standard fixed bridge guitars is because the pressure of tightening the nut causes the strings to go out of tune and without fine tuners you cant correct this. edit: someone has already said this.


 
if the headstock is at the correct angle for a locking nut, this doesnt happen. considering its a fixed bridge the headstock wont be at the correct angle. you would have to add a string tree. that is why guitars have them. so when you tighten down the locking pads the strings dont go out of tune. but now. when your strings stretch and it goes out of tune. you will have to unlock the nut and retune at the headstock.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 7, 2011)

^Not just when the strings stretch, but also whenever the temperature and humidity changes, etc.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 7, 2011)

are there fixed 7-string bridges with finetuners at all?

sorry for highjacking the thread.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 8, 2011)

Yup, my arc 300 has one.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 8, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yup, my arc 300 has one.



6-string


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 8, 2011)

Oops


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 8, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> All of my experience as a professional guitar tech disagrees with this statement. While that can and does lead to some tuning instability the biggest culprit to tuning issues on fixed bridge guitars is improperly/insufficiently cut nuts, and by quite the margin.



Aye, well I agree, to a large extent. However, once the nut is cut propery, or made of the right material, string stretching becomes paramount. I made that statement taking for granted that a guitar would be set up properly before the issue ever presented itself.


----------



## 5656130 (Aug 9, 2011)

*mod edit: enough of this stupid shit already*


----------



## JohnnyGuitar (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok, there are a lot of different answers here and I'm a bit confused. If I want to gain more tuning stability on my guitar, what must I do?? I'm tired of my guitar going out of tune when I bend, and I don't want to buy a guitar with floyd rose even though I like the fact that it doesn't go out of tune because of the locking nuts..


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 14, 2011)

JohnnyGuitar said:


> Ok, there are a lot of different answers here and I'm a bit confused. If I want to gain more tuning stability on my guitar, what must I do?? I'm tired of my guitar going out of tune when I bend, and I don't want to buy a guitar with floyd rose even though I like the fact that it doesn't go out of tune because of the locking nuts..



Get a properly made, low friction nut and string up your tuners with minimal windings.


----------



## Qweklain (Aug 14, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Get a properly made, low friction nut and string up your tuners with minimal windings.


/thread (At least when it comes to fixed bridges)


----------

